

Ask HN: Software Developer Hours/Salary at your firm? - rmp2150


======
Glyptodon
~8 hours and 15 minutes of work, 5 days a week.

~$50k a year.

Where I live, that'd be similar to getting paid ~$75 to 80k a year in the Bay
Area.

~~~
suyash
In the bay area that is considered pretty low unless it's a startup with
significant equity.

~~~
argonaut
On the contrary, that's right in line with what I've seen as entry level
salaries for college grads (not Stanford grads) in the Bay Area.

------
ig1
H1B salary data is public so it's probably provides the most reliable source
of data for larger companies.

------
dilithiumhe3
Generally ends up being around 8hrs/day 5days/week. ~110K/year Greater Seattle
Area

~~~
ameen
Is the cost of living in Seattle high? How much is the take-home post-taxes,
etc.

------
machador
This may vary quite a lot considering experience.

